# The Man With the Iron Fists + Django Unchained [Quentin Tarantino movies of 2012]



## Ames (Jul 22, 2012)

Why have there been no threads made about either of these movies yet?

[video=youtube;a7l3okIqnCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7l3okIqnCg[/video]

[yt]eUdM9vrCbow[/yt]
(Is that... Colonel Sanders???)


Both of these movies look... interesting... to say the least.  Awesome casts and gratuitous badassery?  You can always expect a movie to be balls-to-the-wall entertaining when Tarantino is involved.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 22, 2012)

I've only seen 3 of Quentin Tarantino's movies, and only enjoyed 2 of them - I've only seen one Eli Roth film and I didn't enjoy it. I might see The Man with the Iron Fists because Botchtista's in it, but otherwise neither of them look that good :v and that's prolly why there haven't been any threads on'em.


----------



## Conker (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm mildly excited for Django as I've yet to dislike a Tarantino movie, but I'm kind of movied out with all the summer blockbusters. Maybe I'll get more excited when it's actually in theaters.


----------



## Namba (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't see how he can top Inglourious Basterds but I'll give these a look for sure.


----------

